# Help!! this girl (puppy) needs a name!!!



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I am getting a LGD pup in 13 days and she still doesnt have a name.
She needs one so I can start teaching her her name and basic training.
Puppy is from mzyla, pictures are also courtesy of mzyla.
She is great pyrenees (french) and karakachan (bulgarian sheep dog which is bulgarian).
Name doesnt need to be from france or bulgaria but it does have to be a simple name that is not too cute...if you know what I mean. No names like sweatie..Needs to be a good, set apart name I can train with.

My goats have the names macy, abigail, spirit, casey, juna, molly, piper.
nothing in any way similar to those names.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
I am no good at names :doh: :sigh:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

The first name that popped into my head was Sammie. She just looks like a Sammie. Good luck on the naming an training.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Cute! Congrats!
Name her something that suits her personality, circumstances surrounding her birth, or even after a character in your favorite book or movie!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Silver
coco
blue
predator
hunter
tie
misty
chessie
cochise

good luck!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

What about....
Blizzard
Snow
or Bluebell?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Quote from mzyla-"She is calm, not hyper. Serious. Courageous. Hardy. Very social.
Friendly with all other critters.
Not afraid of a thunder storm. Obedient-coming when called.
And good eater "

Here are more pics-


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I had an australian shepherd a few years ago and that is exactly how I would have described her. She was so smart, too. Her name was Tilly and when I saw this picture it just popped in my head that your puppy had the same essence. Tilly was a once in a life time dog and we lost her at the age of 13 to bladder cancer. Still miss her. Good luck with your puppy, she is beautiful!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, what about Stormy, or Courageous? Or maybe Hi Society? (That was the name of a VERY famous Alpine, and I know you raise them, like me.  )


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Ha, funny you should mention that name!
I am buying a lamancha doe kid who's name is high society.
So that wouldn't work.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

What do you think of Ally, Allie, or Ali?
It means "noble, bright, famous; man's defender; noble, exalted".
other sources say Ally means Friend, Partner.
Does it match her? Which is the best spelling?
Ally is a french origin (GP from france).


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Well her markings are considered "badger" they are a strong fierce animal. I named my pyrenees pup ICE since she is all white but thought about Glacier(strong and stable)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I really like Allie! I think it would fit her!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I like Allie too!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I like Allie - but I like it spelled Ali. Ali, to me, looks stronger, Allie looks more girly.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

^I agree.


----------



## mzyla (Mar 2, 2012)

Maybe IVANA (pronounced ee-VAH-nah) or IVANKA ?
It is Slavic name, meaning "God is Gracious"


----------

